# Foton Tractors



## Vo2et

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone reading has a Foton tractor and what your experience has been? I have a 2008 TE254 and enjoy it very much.  Thanks !


----------



## shona13

Hi 
I have just recently fitted a new clutch to a 75 horsepower four wheel drive ,It has done 400 hours,operator error.
As a mechanic the tractor is very well put together It has a LUK clutch which is well proven on british and american tractors,I will let you know if I get any feedback from the owner
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## Vo2et

*Thanks,*

Nice to hear from you, I have had to adjust my clutch and everything seems to be good now. Engine coolant heater plugged in for warm up today as it was -16 last night. Time to put the snowblower back on the three point hitch for the winter. Let me know if you get any feedback from your customer.

Darryl


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Never heard of them but some pictures would be cool!


----------



## Vo2et

Here's a link to some pics of my Foton
http://www.tractorforum.com/members/vo2et/albums/my-foton/


----------



## PSJ

Vo2et said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone reading has a Foton tractor and what your experience has been? I have a 2008 TE254 and enjoy it very much.  Thanks !


I have a 2008 604 which I bought new. I bought it with a Koyker loader and an American industries back hoe. I have had no problems with it, in fact it's a pleasure to run. The AC/Heated cab with the air ride seat is quite a plus. Independent all wheel drive, traction lock, 16 speeds forward, 8 in reverse, multiple hydraulic quick connectors, and a 60hp Perkins diesel. It doesn't get much better. It will even out pull one of our JDs of equal size! This tractor is not like the early Chinese tractors of other brands, this is built a lot stronger with heavier castings. The gear cases look just like a Massey. Needless to say, our tractors get the recommended manufacture maintenance. As in all tractors, at least once a week we walk around our equipment a check for loose bolts, leaking seals etc. The 604 has given us excellent service and needing no repairs!
John Deere wanted $15,000 more for a tractor of equal qualities and accessories. We decided to take a chance on a Foton and put the 15 Gs to better use. We made out like a champ. Incidentally, John Deere owns a manufacturing plant in China, producing JD parts and smaller tractors. So don't lean too hard on the fact that a JD is an American made tractor anymore! As I understand it, only the very big JD equipment will be made, (ASSEMBLED) here. JD owns more plants outside the US than in it!
Here's a couple shots of the 604. PJ


----------



## markty32

national machinery traders selling foton ft504 lemon review "foton tractor" a bunch of rip off husband and wife!!!! 

look at this 
YES I GOT RIPPED OFF I have had the tractor just over a few months now and have about 15 hrs or so., on it. The dealer national machinery traders pty ltd foton tractors doesnt help at all, rubbish foton tractor. Following issues fuel tank and injector pump leaking from main housing, also hydraulic pump leaking i have a warranty "yeah right" I want a full refund so i can buy a different brand. Another major issue is the gearbox is very tight and wont go into gear. I call national machinery traders pty ltd whom supply foton tractors and no help!! rip offi want a refund! What are my rights?

THEY SUCKED ME INTO THIS DEAL AND TOLD ME IT WAS THE BEST CHINESE ON THE MARKET!!!

yeah right i am not happy Come out and fix this as you promised me a parts/labour warranty
also did you no this company has over 5 business names with ABN DODGY'

national machinery traders selling foton tractors bad news is out finally and im not the only one other members from tractor forums agree and we are going all the way. 

contact me if you are even considering buying a foton tractor

I am going all the way with this!!!!


----------



## fotonnothappy

I am another that has a substandard fault ridden tractor, these things like all chinese made goods are not built to a standard, they are built to a price! cheap and nasty. If i had have read stories about Foton on the net i would never have bought one!


----------



## farmertim

Not all Chinese gear is crap, I have bought a few things which have lasted a good amount of usage time and still keep running, you often get what you pay for and if you pay "one time tool" prices that's what you get. Having said that, it burns me when I pay top dollar and get a lemon!


----------



## fotonnothappy

$30,000 is not exactly cheap when it comes to something like a tractor!

I have bought 'chinese' star pickets before and they are rubbish, they last no where near as long as the Aussie ones!

The same goes for tractors, they all claim that they are the best, good quality when in reality they are just cheap inferior rubbish.


----------



## tractorenthus

Mark I think you would be happy to know that National machinery Traders has yet again changed their name! Its a common pattern, every 2 years this dealers changes his business name and I wonder why? Now its BLUE LOGO TRACTOR WORLD ? Why the name change? Let the guessing game begin fellaz..... Perhaps their fotons were rubbish afterall? Now they are pursuing some indian name tractor SOLIS?


----------



## tractorenthus

I would hate to be an owner of one of their foton tractors, with the name change now I doubt the owners are going to get any back up service! They are obviosuly putting all their energy into other tractor brands. I was following national machinery traders for quite some time however very lucky i didnt buy one of their tractors. bloggers were saying their name is up for review mid 2014 - and looks like the bloggers were right!! tractor world pty ltd new game player...lets see if that last 24 months???


----------



## tractorenthus

fotonnothappy said:


> I am another that has a substandard fault ridden tractor, these things like all chinese made goods are not built to a standard, they are built to a price! cheap and nasty. If i had have read stories about Foton on the net i would never have bought one!


You can ask for a full refund under the australian consumer law. You do not deserve to be ripped off by national machinery traders or any one in that regard. Go full force like the other guy and take them all the way. They must refund you if they supplied you with a substandard machine, it is simply not fair!!!!!


----------



## tractorenthus

markty32 said:


> national machinery traders selling foton ft504 lemon review "foton tractor" a bunch of rip off husband and wife!!!!
> 
> look at this
> YES I GOT RIPPED OFF I have had the tractor just over a few months now and have about 15 hrs or so., on it. The dealer national machinery traders pty ltd foton tractors doesnt help at all, rubbish foton tractor. Following issues fuel tank and injector pump leaking from main housing, also hydraulic pump leaking i have a warranty "yeah right" I want a full refund so i can buy a different brand. Another major issue is the gearbox is very tight and wont go into gear. I call national machinery traders pty ltd whom supply foton tractors and no help!! rip offi want a refund! What are my rights?
> 
> THEY SUCKED ME INTO THIS DEAL AND TOLD ME IT WAS THE BEST CHINESE ON THE MARKET!!!
> 
> yeah right i am not happy Come out and fix this as you promised me a parts/labour warranty
> also did you no this company has over 5 business names with ABN DODGY'
> 
> national machinery traders selling foton tractors bad news is out finally and im not the only one other members from tractor forums agree and we are going all the way.
> 
> contact me if you are even considering buying a foton tractor
> 
> I am going all the way with this!!!!


I really do feel for you and all other victims of national machinery traders. You have rights and you can pursue these via the legal system. They cannot get away with offering parts and labour and then not offering it at all! You sound like you are having MAJOR faults with your brand new tractor, so dont even let them fix it, they have to refund you in full! These problems should not be appearing at 15 hours. Make an application to VCAT and go all the way. Problem is - they have yet again changed their name to TRACTOR WORLD so I think you may ahve placed yourself in a legal pickle without knowing it!!! Unfair YES I KNOW, but you may need to seek some legal advise to see how to get around it.! I am blessed and thankful that i didnt buy one of their tractors. All the best on your eventful adventure fighting these cowboys


----------



## fotonnothappy

tractorenthus said:


> Mark I think you would be happy to know that National machinery Traders has yet again changed their name! Its a common pattern, every 2 years this dealers changes his business name and I wonder why? Now its BLUE LOGO TRACTOR WORLD ? Why the name change? Let the guessing game begin fellaz..... Perhaps their fotons were rubbish afterall? Now they are pursuing some indian name tractor SOLIS?


I just knew that was going to happen! seems that they no longer cared about their customers who did buy a Foton tractor from national machinery traders nerang or Should i say tractor world nerang.

Seems however they are still selling the same rubbish (at this stage) however i am sure their reputation will catch up with them, just because you have changed your name does not mean you have changed your business practices or your shoddy products....


----------



## PSJ

Quite a shame that you are having problems. I bought my 604 Nortrac from Northern tool in 2008. It now has 600+ hrs on it and has given us excellent service with no mechanical repairs. Both the front end loader and 3 point back hoe have given us no problems either. Their both made here in the US. We do a lot of mowing with it pulling a 15 foot bat wing in 4th gear. On 95+ degree days it'll approach the yellow mark on the temp gauge with the air on in the cab, so I just drop it down to 3rd and keep going, works like a charm. I love my Foton and I have 3 other tractors, a Farmall, a Ford and a Case. PJ


----------

